# Should Harry go?



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I don't think it's a good idea, but what do you think?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

He's only second in line and there's someone else who'd love to take his place in line to the throne i bet


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

He's 3rd in line...!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes he should - on he same terms as any other soldier of his rank and regiment - it would be the best thing that could happen to the monarchy whatever happened.

Lou


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

What did he join up for?

Posing around in a nice shiny uniform?

The piss-ups?

Playing in tanks in daddy's back garden (Somerset)?

Sorry, but if you join the armed forces, then you have to do the job of the armed forces, which generally involves shooting and being shot at, bombing and being bombed, etc. If "the people" didn't want Ponce Harry to get killed, then "the people" should have made their voices heard when he joined up. Too late now.

Don't really care either way ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

t7 said:


> Yes he should - on he same terms as any other soldier of his rank and regiment - it would be the best thing that could happen to the monarchy whatever happened.
> 
> Lou


Exactly!

Andrew went to the Falklands, why the hell shouldn't Harry go to Iraq? Yeah, I know it's a different type of deployment but he's a soldier for Christ's sake - he should do full job or not at all :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And his daddy was a soldier too IIRC - that Hewitt bloke


----------



## mountainqueen (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with the general concensus; he should go. He's signed up for it, gone through the training. If the blokes now debating it higher up the ranks had thought about the ramifications of Harry going, then maybe he wouldn't have sailed through Sandhurst.

However, what does this say about the thousands of soldiers who are deployed, ill-equipped and ill-trained, to fight an illegal war?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> And his daddy was a soldier too IIRC - that Hewitt bloke


Exactly!  No doubt in my mind but you can't blame the lad for that but he has clearly inherited his father's traits 

Like has been said if he joined up he should get no preferential treatment.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

if they are not going to deploy him in combat along side his unit then why the flip did we (the tax payer) pay for him to be trained.

send him


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

He'd be risking the lives of the other soldiers he's with for just being there, he'd be a prize target to be captured and would be humilated and publicly tortured. If they did capture him, and they intend to, do you think the British Government would just shrug their shoulders and say "No negotiations" or would they bow down to their demand just to get him released? If he was captured, how would you feel then? Personally I don't think the British as a nation could cope with that.

I just don't like it and I don't think he should go.

Looks like I'm on my own with that opinion :roll:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

If he goes .... and he should, his troop will no doubt be covered by an SAS team acting as bodyguards with dedicated air support.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> If he goes .... and he should, his troop will no doubt be covered by an SAS team acting as bodyguards with dedicated air support.


oh yeah that's true


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > If he goes .... and he should, his troop will no doubt be covered by an SAS team acting as bodyguards with dedicated air support.
> ...


That's a waste of money and resources though, so he shouldn't go.


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> What did he join up for?


The money?

You can bet he will have a few SAS bodyguards nearby...regardless of what the public or even he is told.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with what you and the papers have been saying Lisa to a degree, but if it hadn't been publicised in the first place then we wouldn't be having this discussion.

He is a Soldier by his (or his family's) choice he has to do his duty. Why is his life worth any more than the other 145 soldiers we have lost to date - one of them being an acquaintance 
of mine who was shot yesterday!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I suppose it's traditionally accepted that Royals go into battle.

And Iraq is a pretty big place (look how long it took them to find Saddam) so unless they advertise where he is ( and the British media is pretty stupid)I guess he, and his 11 men, should have half a chance.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I have no problem with him going to any battle zone. That is what he has been trained to do. There concern in Iraq is that wherever he is posted will become a target for the insurgents (or freedom fighters depending on your view point). This is likely to escalate any violence in that area. The idea of the "peacekeeping" forces is to reduce the violence! If he were to be captured it would not only serve the insurgent propaganda, but also reduce the morale of the British and Allied forces. If he was to be posted somewhere where there was zero chance of an incident then his presence there would be nothing but a pointless publicity exercise. The British Army is in a no-win situation. If he goes and gets kidnapped or killed or both then morale will be at rock bottom. If he goes and comes back the press will claim that he was protected and served no purpose. The lesser of the two evils is that he stays at home in this instance.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Let's spice this up a bit shall we :twisted:

[devil's advocate mode ]Some time later this year, William will likely be joining the same regiment.

If he was in the same position today - should he go - what with him being slightly more likely to reach the throne :wink: ?[ /devil's advocate mode]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> What did he join up for?
> 
> Posing around in a nice shiny uniform?
> 
> ...


Spot on.

Why should he be any bloody different? If he, or those around him, were concerned about his safety in joining the Army in the first place he shouldn't have joined.

If he does go, and I hope they do send the wayward drunk, I think he should dye his hair otherwise he'll be a sitting duck!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Let's spice this up a bit shall we :twisted:
> 
> [devil's advocate mode ]Some time later this year, William will likely be joining the same regiment.
> 
> If he was in the same position today - should he go - what with him being slightly more likely to reach the throne :wink: ?[ /devil's advocate mode]


Absolutely, yes!

This is an argument that should have been raised and discussed when they both chose to join the armed forces, not now that they have to go somewhere 'dangerous'. There was a small discussion, if I remember correctly, but it was no where near at the level it is now.

If it's good enough for every other son/brother/uncle/father/friend then it's good enough for them. The Royal family want to gain more respect form the public, and keeping the boys at home will not do this.

It could and should have (IMO) been handled better. There was no need to advertise the fact that Harry is just about to go to Iraq, and what he will be doing out there, and what kind of vehicle he will be in. That is the British media at it's irresponsible worst. If the issue had been debated when they joined up, then we could have known that they would both have been out there at some point, but not exactly when and where. This would have been safer for both them and their colleagues. We could have been given any 'pblic interest' information when they returned home, safely or otherwise.

Anyway, that's all just my opinion.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge ~ Am I you or are you me? You're always one step behind me!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

God help me if I'm you!!

:wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

From what I've been reading it's not Harry's decision whether he goes or not....he is reported to be saying he WANTS to go, and that he'd be letting the boys down if he didn't.

It's the MOD making the decision, but they should and MUST consider the rest of the army deployed there and how the decision (whatever that is) affects them all. A life is a life, he at the end of the day is no less/more important than any son.

I think they are in a lose/lose situation either way.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No, he shouldn't go.

No one should go and the two squabbling Iraqi tribes should be left to sort out their own silly theological differences. Muslim on Muslim. If they want western democracy (read: American puppet governance), they can sort it out for themselves. Any Iraqis not happy can move to another secular muslim state where they will surely be warmly embraced. Or just blow themselves up and join Allah. Apparently he will take care of them.

Then we can go and get that oil. :wink:

Harry can go to shopping. Just like his mother.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

In many ways Lisa, I agree with you. His life is no more or less important than anyone elses. BUT this discussion should have taken place before he was allowed to join up. The safety of the other soldiers he would be posted with should have been considered then.

I don't think that there is any choice to make any longer. He has to go.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TJS said:


> If he goes .... and he should, his troop will no doubt be covered by an SAS team acting as bodyguards with dedicated air support.


Even the sneaky's can get captured though, and being Special Forces makes no difference to a roadside bomb, so while this is true ( there's likely to be 4 SAS/SBS men in regular uniform in his patrol ) It doesn't guarantee anything. He's just going to be a massive sh*t magnet!

To be honest, he'll never leave the camp anyway even if he does go out there, which I think he should but don't think he will.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

garyc said:


> Harry can go to shopping. Just like his mother.


Or appear on crap Z-List "celeb" programmes, like his Dad 










Rogue


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rogue said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry can go to shopping. Just like his mother.
> ...


LMFAO.

We've always thought the same! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


It must be hard on the lad. Especially as he got the ginger gene.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

garyc said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Probably smells of foxes p*ss and cabbages as well. Most do. :wink:


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> I don't think it's a good idea, but what do you think?


Me to lisa.

It will bring to much attention to his collegues. :? 
The insurgents would be tripping over themselves to get his scalp.
Unfortunately its the regiment that will take the flak and the body count 

Not a good idea imo


----------

